
New Higgs results bring relief—and disappointment - ananyob
http://www.nature.com/news/new-higgs-results-bring-relief-and-disappointment-1.11837
======
pif
> Instead, physicists must count up the number of particles that detectors
> observe and tease out those that may have come from a momentarily existent
> Higgs. If the Standard Model is correct, physicists know how many of these
> daughter particles they should see.

I find this part very confusing: physicists count the number of _collisions_
that lead to a Higgs boson, but understanding whether a Higgs was there is not
just a matter of counting particles. You need particle identification, energy
measurement, track extrapolation and invariant mass calculation.

CERN has its share of bean-counters, but not that much :-)

